# Find The Ghost Game



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

By the way the pumpkin game got moved to the game cafe. To get there you go to “All Sections” and then “Game Cafe.” But I will keep posting these here for now. Say yes if you find the ghost!


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

No luck for me 

Game cafe????????‍♀❓


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Candycounter1 said:


> No luck for me
> 
> Game cafe????????‍♀❓


Click on the forum page and go to all sections. There is a few new under there. All sorts of new stuff.


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

Found it. Thanks for a bit of fun in the a.m.


----------



## jhalman (Sep 18, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes


----------



## leesbibben (Apr 3, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

Yes thanks for posting these


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Found this one. Thought I was giving these games up after I failed the last on with all the pumpkins. Thanks for the fun. jberg


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

yes


----------



## NW Native (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

Yes, thanks for the diversion.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes, thanks for sharing


----------



## dotvt73 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yes. Thanks


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Yes


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Another one I can’t do!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

This one was easy for me. Thank you!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Found it


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for telling us about the game cafe....found it.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

found it


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Found it, but it took a while


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes


----------

